# Hiawatha build BAD MEDICINE



## Tin machine (Feb 6, 2014)

this Hiawatha bike will be in the same vein as this old build of mine Crazy horse ? but not exactly !!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 6, 2014)

*started fab work today*

the fab work my favorite part !!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 7, 2014)

*progress today*

working the black seams together !!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 7, 2014)

*more of a rainey filled*

day wow !! its flooding in eastbay California today work out on the back porch anyway !! some of what we did today I Like / some I am not sure about ?


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 7, 2014)

*more progress*

today !!


----------



## tailhole (Feb 7, 2014)

very cool build!  Always up to something interesting.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 8, 2014)

*todays rainey day*

progress today !!! lots of rain in california today


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 8, 2014)

*Yep.*

Metal fab-ulous. Love it.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 8, 2014)

*thanks pedal Junky*



pedal_junky said:


> Metal fab-ulous. Love it.




many thanks !! frank , here it is mocked tonight .


----------



## mike j (Feb 9, 2014)

Tin Machine, This is looking really good. It reminds me of the classic Little Rascal's episode "Free wheeling" where they're in this make shift jalopy w/ no brakes, heading down this huge hill & Stimey says to Spanky," I don't know where we're goin', but we're on our way".


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 9, 2014)

*I like that !!*



mike j said:


> Tin Machine, This is looking really good. It reminds me of the classic Little Rascal's episode "Free wheeling" where they're in this make shift jalopy w/ no brakes, heading down this huge hill & Stimey says to Spanky," I don't know where we're goin', but we're on our way".




this is so true !!! lol


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 9, 2014)

*were are we going ??*

where and when do you say enough is enough ?? ......."never !! doing good aint got no end " captian red legs


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 9, 2014)

*another angle*

another angle .


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 11, 2014)

*almost there ?*

this one is almost there ?


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 12, 2014)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RustyK (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great! Bet it was a fun project.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2014)

Coool! Your builds always deliver-awesomeness!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 12, 2014)

*think were done for*

done for now after adding chain pedals cleaned and cleared . Hiawatha ...bad medicine


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2014)

...great work!!!

The perfect solution: No more tossing of "Girls" bikes. You can make them into boy's bikes!


----------



## Momo (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the jet hood ornament...genius. '54 Bel Air I think.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 14, 2014)

*sold yesterday*

SOLD IT  yesterday and shipped it today , "bada boom bada bing " Andrew dice clay


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats Tin Machine, I liked that bike, as hard as it is to let them go, it's good to move metal in the other direction, so you can bring in more. I was recently at a windsurf, kiteboard & mountain biking resort in Baja and these new bikes reminded me of your gender benders. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 15, 2014)

*many thanks*



mike j said:


> Congrats Tin Machine, I liked that bike, as hard as it is to let them go, it's good to move metal in the other direction, so you can bring in more. I was recently at a windsurf, kiteboard & mountain biking resort in Baja and these new bikes reminded me of your gender benders. Keep up the good work.




sweet mike I USE to be a mountian biking fool , it was some of the best quality time of my life ? how do I GET BACK there ???


----------



## sleepy (Feb 15, 2014)

As usual, beautiful work Tin!


----------

